# Car Insurance UK License



## Ailsa (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi

We spend 6 months each year in USA (Georgia) on a B2 visa. Does anyone know of any car insurance companies that will provide car insurance on our UK licenses? We are currently with Progressive but would like additional quotes if possible as their charges keep going up despite the fact we now have 6 years history with them with no claims. I did get a US driving license last year but it lasted only for the length of our visa stamp then expired so not sure if that was of any help. Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You could try Allstate with them you can suspend your insurance for a period


----------



## Ailsa (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Davis1 I will try them but I believe in Georgia if you have a car it must be insured even if it not being driven!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We have friends who change the coverage to non-usage during their non-US periods.


----------



## Ailsa (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks two step, do you know which company they use? Is their US base Georgia?


----------



## brit cism (Aug 4, 2011)

I used geico on my uk licence, cost me $400 a month though for two cars


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ailsa said:


> Thanks two step, do you know which company they use? Is their US base Georgia?


Contact several insurance agents, explain your specific situation to them, let them do the legwork for you.


----------



## Ailsa (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks two step. I did that but Progressive was always the response so perhaps we need to stick with them. I was hoping that someone could suggest another company, from their experience, i 
could go to as I am having difficulty finding one that will quote against a UK license,


----------

